# Today at Polis Hospital



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

The great day arrived when we needed to visit the hospital for repeat prescriptions. We tend to go up at about twelve-thirty, when it is less busy. On arrival, we were not sure the Outpatients' Department was open as it was so quiet. There was no-one there. We made our appointments, and got a pat on the back as we had bought our prescription stamps at the Post Office in advance.

Five minutes' later, Ann had seen the doctor and five minutes after that I was finished too. No queue at the Pharmacy, and only one other (Cypriot) patient evident. Whether this is indicative of the new charging system only time will tell. My only reservation was that perhaps it was so quiet because some people could no longer afford to go. I trust this will not prove to be the case.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think this is in line with the report in the Cyprus Mail. Some of the charges were to stop excessive unnecessary use and the implication is that it is working.

I hardly think the 50 cents for a prescription item will keep people away from their medicines and I wonder if that particular charge might run at a loss given the cost of designing, printing and distributing the stamps.

However no-one should complain at this time. There have been enough complaints about the Cypriot Government failing to do things, at last they have implemented something.

Pete


----------

